# body building



## toni (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, I am looking into body builing and was wondering if any there is any  diabetics out there that are into this?? I did dafne 2 years ago, so carb counting isnt an issue. I have been diabetic for 32 years.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Toni.

I would imagine you'll need to build up slowly. The more muscle, the more insulin sensitive you become, especially if you're working them hard. There's also the anaerobic BG rise which is generally followed by the fall.

I presume you'd need to steer clear of any carby muscle build products. The protein shakes, etc seem to contain a fair amount of carbs also, so would need to be counted.

Have you done much gym work already?

Rob


----------



## Medusa (Apr 28, 2012)

hi toni i am into my body building a fair bit, are you thinking of entering comps? protein shakes have very little carbs i use them myself, perhaps you could pm me if you wanna discuss more, my friend helped train a diabetic miss britain bodybuilding contestant a few years ago, yes you will need to carb count so dafne will come in handy, i suspect depeding on how much training you do your ratios will change though.....


----------



## toni (Apr 28, 2012)

Medusa said:


> hi toni i am into my body building a fair bit, are you thinking of entering comps? protein shakes have very little carbs i use them myself, perhaps you could pm me if you wanna discuss more, my friend helped train a diabetic miss britain bodybuilding contestant a few years ago, yes you will need to carb count so dafne will come in handy, i suspect depeding on how much training you do your ratios will change though.....



id love to pm you but it wont let me


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 28, 2012)

Try again Toni.

Rob


----------



## toni (Apr 28, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Try again Toni.
> 
> Rob



cheers ma dear done it!!


----------

